# attach photos in iphone mail?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Am I missing something? Or is this a feature that is not there? I want to attach a photo from my library to an email, but I dont see anywhere to do this. Am I blind?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm thinking you're blind. :lmao:

Go to your photo album, pick the photo, and click the little export icon in the bottom left. Then hit Email Photo.

You can also just go into the album and hit the export icon from there, pick the pictures you want to send and click share. 

If you want more than 5 pictures.. use the copy button.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks. I was looking in mail itself, not in the photo section.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

It's weird that Mail wouldn't have a Attachment option thought, one of the many minor quirks of iPhone OS.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

dona83 said:


> It's weird that Mail wouldn't have a Attachment option thought, one of the many minor quirks of iPhone OS.


I can see the logic. You don't normally attach "files" in iPhone mail because the iPhone doesn't really store files (like Word docs and so forth).

As for photos, you have to choose the photo first, so naturally that's where the option to send is. Indeed, I often take the photo then mail it off immediately. Love that.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

With FarFinder, you can send any iPhone file you like, by email, using your iPhone (and with the computer FarFinder app, you can send files from your computer at home, using your iPhone, as well).


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

chas_m said:


> I can see the logic. You don't normally attach "files" in iPhone mail because the iPhone doesn't really store files (like Word docs and so forth).
> 
> As for photos, you have to choose the photo first, so naturally that's where the option to send is. Indeed, I often take the photo then mail it off immediately. Love that.


I don't see that logic at all. What if I want to reply to someone and attach a picture? What if the person is not in my contacts? I'd have to scramble to find the email address. What about sending two pictures? I'm supposed to send separate emails for each one, wasting time going out of mail, into Photos, send to email, type the address and subject, each time?

Logical flow would be in reverse. You type your email, you hit an attach button that launches the Photo app and lets you select your photo. Just that simple.

With that said, the 3.0 update solves the problem (albeit in a not so convenient way) thanks to copy and paste. If you hold on a picture, you can now copy, and you can paste it in an email. So you can add multiple pictures that way, and send a picture in a reply or forward as well.

A7


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Good point, a7mc.


----------

